# Jamie Hyneman's Tool Kit



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 7, 2011)

Came across these video's today. I know they're a few years old but I'd never seen them. Pretty interesting to see what Jamie has in his kit. Video 5 is the all important electrical kit. 

http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/mythbusters-raw-jamies-toolkit.html

http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/mythbusters-raw-jamies-toolkit-part-2.html

http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/mythbusters-raw-jamies-toolkit-part-3.html

http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/mythbusters-raw-jamies-toolkit-part-4.html

http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/mythbusters-raw-jamies-toolkit-part-5.html


----------



## ScottT (Oct 7, 2011)

None of the links work...


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 7, 2011)

> None of the links work...



Links are working for me!


-Sent from my HP Touchpad


----------



## ScottT (Oct 7, 2011)

dvsDave said:


> Links are working for me!
> 
> 
> -Sent from my HP Touchpad


 
Well yeah, now they do...


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, tried to use Discovery's 'embed' link, didn't work.


----------



## Nelson (Oct 8, 2011)

Cool, I like his toolkit! Although, I have a few more tools in my electrical kit that I use regularly, such as a wider selection of strippers and crimping tools. I tend to do more electronics work anyway, so I put more effort into maintaining a well-stocked electrical/electronics kit.

Thanks for posting those links.


----------



## josh88 (Oct 8, 2011)

since we're playing this game, I've got images of Adam Savage's tool kit haha. No video but he's a member over at the RPF and had been talking to us for awhile and finally posted the kits he made and the dimensions. He used to have 2 old doctor bags and they got too heavy and tore so he riveted some new metal ones and made scissor lifts for them too.








These are the old bags before he made the metal ones:


"I hand built those scissor lifts. They were a combination Aluminum square tube and angle iron. The upright struts were originally hardware store aluminum c-channel, but that stuff is too soft. Eventually, I had a bunch of 1" thickwall (1/8") square tube, which I table sawed into c-channel. I used 10-32 all thread with nylock nuts and R&S brass as spacers for the pivots.
If you point me to the thread, I can post some pix. I didn't know it was happening."


The main body of the bags is done in .040 6061 plate. All the angle iron from the toolboxes themselves is hardware store stock (the really soft stuff).
Rivets were all 1/8" steel rivets. I made both toolboxes in a single night. With a hand-riveter. Couldn't hold a pencil the next day because my hand was so sore. But it was worth it for the look on my co-worker's faces.
I'll post some pix soon"


----------



## Nelson (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, I think Adam has outdone Jamie here! Really cool idea to include scissor lifts.


----------



## erosing (Oct 8, 2011)

Nelson said:


> Wow, I think Adam has outdone Jamie here! Really cool idea to include scissor lifts.


 
In some ways, but the two had (still do) some very different skill sets and needs (as well as imaginations and desires to build over the top things or not). Jamie wants the simplest effective solutions where as Adam wants things that impress himself and build on his skills and passions. While Adam's are big and flashy, Jamie's are efficient in that it's easily replaceable and he only needs to take the tools he needs. I like Jamie's method better for that reason, but having everything is good too, very much a difficult debate as to which is actually better as it depends on the person.

Anyways, if you think Jamie carries a lot, you should see the tool list of what used to be in those bags when he had to inventory them while he was at ILM still (I believe that's when he did the inventory) he's said they've grown a little since mythbusters.  Obviously, Adam's includes a lot more intricate detail properties and modeling tools. If someone else doesn't post the list before I get to a computer, I've got it saved somewhere.


----------



## josh88 (Oct 8, 2011)

actually Adam said he made those lifts simply because the bags were too heavy fully loaded to be easily lifted so he need them to be on wheels to transport and to be able to lift to a working height. He said the lifts only took him about a day to do both of them. I haven't had the pleasure of talking to Jaime, but I have to say Adam is one of the coolest guys I've had a chance to speak with. He's incredibly down to earth and clearly just loves to do this stuff. The thread had shown up before most people even realized he had an account there and he popped in to say hi and proceeded to give a run down of everything and write out some detailed instructions to make some more. 

Adam mentioned that he has them set up so that he has one core set of things he always needs and then the other case has the stuff that comes in handy or that he doesn't use daily so he can leave one behind. He was going to make a single metal one to replace the broken original and find a new one to replace the other and got one finished with time left and decided he might as well make the other.


----------



## shiben (Oct 8, 2011)

Nelson said:


> Wow, I think Adam has outdone Jamie here! Really cool idea to include scissor lifts.


 
I disagree. Jamies is a lot more basic, and Adam's is a bit more, I dont know, awkward...


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 8, 2011)

This thread has only increased my respect for those two.


----------



## shiben (Oct 8, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> This thread has only increased my respect for those two.


 
I agree. I think its really cool how you can look at their tools and see such major personality differences.


----------



## erosing (Oct 14, 2011)

Here is Adam's list, keep in mind it's a different part of the industry that he was working in.


> I recently found an old document from my ILM days and thought you guys would like this:
> A comprehensive list (and nearly comprehensive explanation) of all the tools in both boxes.
> 
> Here it is: (It's long!)
> ...


----------



## Nelson (Oct 14, 2011)

Does anyone else here use those automatic wire strippers that Adam and Jamie use? I've tried them and did not like them. It seemed like they either just stretched the insulation or broken the entire end of the wire. At best, they broke a few strands of a stranded wire. Maybe I just have a bad unit.


----------



## epimetheus (Oct 14, 2011)

There are some good "automatic" wire strippers, but I prefer the traditional style. I one requirement of wire strippers/cutters is that the blades overlap each other in the closed position, ala scissors. The ones where the blades meet against each other never make it into my kit.


----------



## erosing (Oct 14, 2011)

Nelson said:


> Does anyone else here use those automatic wire strippers that Adam and Jamie use? I've tried them and did not like them. It seemed like they either just stretched the insulation or broken the entire end of the wire. At best, they broke a few strands of a stranded wire. Maybe I just have a bad unit.


 
Yes, occasionally, in very specific cases. First off, they have to be good ones, and sharp. Secondly, I have to need to strip lots of wire and fast (50+ cables worth). Thirdly, I have to have the budget/time to allow for the 1 in 10 bad strip due to pressure, aim, or a dull tool (more like every other at that point though). Speed is also not a guarantee, I've seen plenty of guys faster with a standard pair simply because they use them enough.

But the good models are faster, certainly nicer on the hands too. Though it is much more of a bench/shop tool, in my opinion, and I wouldn't carry one due to the extra size. I don't recommend them to technicians usually, as they are at least twice as expensive and don't have (m)any benefits.


----------



## Nelson (Oct 14, 2011)

I also prefer the traditional style and fully agree about the blades overlapping. I know exactly what you mean! However, I still carry my Vaco 1900 strippers because I like how they crimp, not how they strip wire. At one time all I had were the Vacos and I actually became very good at using them to strip wire, but thankfully I have better strippers now.


----------

